# Your Under 34" ASPC / AMHR Horses



## Jill

Hi, Pony People --

I'd love to see pictures of your ASPC horses who are, or will mature under 34". Would especially like to see some ASPC/AMHR/AMHA's






Thanks,

Jill


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Ernie Lambdin has a 33 1/4" shetland stallion, Buckeye WCF Stainless Steel, a Michigan Man of Steel son.

Steel is currently registered with ASPC & AMHR and will be hardshipped into AMHA.





I have two mares in foal to Steel for '09. I know Frannie & Walt have a 34" ASPC / AMHR mare in foal to Steel for '09 as well.

Of course Erica has Pharoah that is suppose to mature around 34". And I have Jazz Singer who is currently 34" and I'm hoping he stays there as I would hardship him into AMHA too. But if he goes over, that's okay as he is a GOOD QUALITY stallion regardless of height.


----------



## Deborah B

We have 3 that are AMHR, ASPC and under.






Bristol Pepito 100% Arenosa stallion and also AMHA






Buckeye WCF Paposo Braveheart

33" 2 year old stallion 50% Arenosa






And Establo Julia a 100% Arenosa mare also AMHA

Kokanee Ranch


----------



## Leeana

They are all beautiful


----------



## Heart L Ranch

AMHA - AMHR - ASPC all 34" of him

Sundance LB GQ


----------



## Jill

Absolutely gorgeous!!!

And I love seeing these min-shetlands shown off on LB. The ASPC breeding is really a force for the future of our breed (well, and so is LB!) and it's great to see these outstanding individuals (and greedy me -- I look forward to seeing some more!)

Thanks to sharing!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm

Nice ponies!

Heart L Ranch WOW Your boy is very nice!!!


----------



## Shelley

Here is our new yearling ASPC/AMHR stallion that we plan to hardship into AMHA in 2012.

It would be a stretch for this guy to ever see 34".





















His name is J&S Estates Super Sonic. He is sired by D&S Pocket Watch who is a son of BHR Lerwick, and out of Michigan's Cookie Chip who is a daughter of H.P. Jericho's New Image.

We are pretty excited about this little guy! The photos don't do him justice.

And here is my favorite horse in the barn, my gelding D&S Rock Hudson, who measures

in at 34". He is ASPC/AMHR. He just finished his hall of fame in halter.
















Shelley


----------



## Shelley

Hopefully we have one in foal to him, too! Ernie thinks so! If she took, it is D&S ShowTime

who is 37.50".

Can't wait to see all those Steel babies next year!





Shelley



Irish Hills Farm said:


> Ernie Lambdin has a 33 1/4" shetland stallion, Buckeye WCF Stainless Steel, a Michigan Man of Steel son.
> 
> Steel is currently registered with ASPC & AMHR and will be hardshipped into AMHA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two mares in foal to Steel for '09. I know Frannie & Walt have a 34" ASPC / AMHR mare in foal to Steel for '09 as well.
> 
> Of course Erica has Pharoah that is suppose to mature around 34". And I have Jazz Singer who is currently 34" and I'm hoping he stays there as I would hardship him into AMHA too. But if he goes over, that's okay as he is a GOOD QUALITY stallion regardless of height.


----------



## SweetOpal

OMG they are all so gorgeous. I have been trying to help a close friend find an amhr/aspc stallion that is older right around 34", not proving to be an easy task...Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## Namaste Miniatures

Here is our 31 1/2 " yearling show mare that we purchased from Syndi & Les Kanzler of Triple Heart Ranch. I'm sooooo thrilled with this little mare, she is everything I was looking for. Sired by Sundance LB Assured x Establo Azalia. I just love everthing about her



Thank you Syndi & Les !!!!

*THR'S A PROMISE KEPT*

2007 AMHR ASPC Chestnut Mare











Photo Credit : Jeff Little


----------



## Jill

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## OhHorsePee

Very beautiful everyone!


----------



## Farmhand

These are the ones that are also under 34" 

*D & S Run Around Sue*
*[SIZE=14pt]ASPC/AMHR*[/SIZE]








She is the Mother to this one that I showed this season.
[SIZE=18pt]*Filipowicz Miss Jo Co (Joey)*[/SIZE]
*AMHR/ASPC *
*Foaled 3-31-07 Futurity Nominated*








Here is our Stallion that is also under.
[SIZE=14pt]*D & S Mack The Knife*[/SIZE]
*[SIZE=14pt]AMHR/ASPC*[/SIZE]




Here is a shot of him when we showed him a few years back.


----------



## Jill

Beautiful









I especially like your grey stallion


----------



## Leeana

Irish Hills Farm said:


> Ernie Lambdin has a 33 1/4" shetland stallion, Buckeye WCF Stainless Steel, a Michigan Man of Steel son.
> 
> Steel is currently registered with ASPC & AMHR and will be hardshipped into AMHA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have two mares in foal to Steel for '09. I know Frannie & Walt have a 34" ASPC / AMHR mare in foal to Steel for '09 as well.
> 
> Of course Erica has Pharoah that is suppose to mature around 34". And I have Jazz Singer who is currently 34" and I'm hoping he stays there as I would hardship him into AMHA too. But if he goes over, that's okay as he is a GOOD QUALITY stallion regardless of height.


I have a filly by Stainless Steel that is at Ernies right now, she is coming home next week



.

Beautiful ponies everyone


----------



## dannigirl

Here are a couple of links to photos of my little guy. He is 31.5" at 3yrs. He is AMHR/ASPC Foundation.

http://www.pixamo.com/users/angiefoy/view?...iew=zoom;page=1

http://www.pixamo.com/users/angiefoy/view?...iew=zoom;page=2

I hope the links work.

Angie


----------



## Jill

Leeana, I can't wait to see more of your filly from Ernie





Danni, your boy is very handsome


----------



## Jessica_06

Deborah B said:


> We have 3 that are AMHR, ASPC and under.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bristol Pepito 100% Arenosa stallion and also AMHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckeye WCF Paposo Braveheart
> 
> 33" 2 year old stallion 50% Arenosa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Establo Julia a 100% Arenosa mare also AMHA
> 
> Kokanee Ranch



I have always been a huge fan of Bristol Pepito!!!



Your other ones are nice too!

Everyone else your ponies are lovely! I love each and everyone of them





I have one ASPC/AMHR but he's not under.

Jessica


----------



## Getitia

We have several A size aspc/amhr miniature/shetlands - here are a few

Kewpies Paposo of Arenosa - amha/amhr/aspc/foundation - the grand old man






Eloisa of Arenosa - Charro daughter and 100% arenosa is only 32 inches - her foal from 07 is on track to mature around 30






Claybury's Vanilla Reign - (Papos New Girlfriend next year )






Paposo daughter - It's All about me ( will mature around 33)






Another Paposo daughter - Lucy -


----------



## Jill

So beautiful!!! I am especially a fan of "Vanilla Reign"








Getitia said:


> Claybury's Vanilla Reign - (Papos New Girlfriend next year )


----------



## midnight star stables

Wow


----------



## Leeana

Well she is not going to be under 34", but she is sired by Ernie's 33" AMHR/ASPC Michigans Man Of Steel Son, Buckeye WCF Stainless Steel



..i see a few of you have some foals by him on the way so here is an example of one of his babies, my weanlings show filly for next year










Edited: Typo


----------



## Sixstardanes

"Saber" - Dodger Billieu, AMHA/AMHR 32" 6yr old stallion


----------



## Trinity Farm

Here is my baby!!!!! He will mature under 34" I think.. He is FULL Shetland... His name is Ten-Ls Legacy's In The Spotlight AKA Spot! He got a supreme at his first show!!! Amelia


----------



## Trinity Farm

Ok Pic not showing up!! Oh Well!!! Amelia


----------



## Jill

Beautiful filly Leeana and I'll check back and see if Trinity's pictures work later





Rachel / Sixstar, Saber's not ASPC registered is he? This was about ASPC (shetland) / AMHR horses under 34"



I have a dozen and a half under 34"'s who are AMHA/AMHR, but they are not ASPC too (but one day I'll have one or two or...). I'm loving the looks of some of the minis with shetland breeding


----------



## Sixstardanes

Jill said:


> Rachel / Sixstar, Saber's not ASPC registered is he?


Not ASPC but I do know he does have shetland behind pretty close.

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/dodger+billieu


----------



## Jill

I'll have to take your word for it! I'm not familiar with the older lines I don't believe.


----------

